# Graphics guy looking to sub out



## VSUALELEMENTS (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi everyone, my name is Chad and this is my first post. I started my own business about 8 months ago and so far so good. I am a grpahic designer that subs out for my products including screenprinting. In looking for a change i've discovered DTG which seems awesome. I also sub out to a local embroidery shop but now I'm looking for someone that does it all at wholesale prices. I found a nice site T-Shirt custom printing - Silk Screening and Embroidery - Minneapolis custom printed t shirts, St. Paul, Twin Cities Minnesota. that does it all, I think their prices are a bit too high. 
I basically just want a wholesale company that covers screenprinting, DTG, embroidery, and supplies the garmets with a user friendly interface as the site above. Oh, & I need them to dropship (have my return addy on the package)

CAN ANYONE PLEASE HELP ME
IT WOULD GREATLY BE APPRECIATED!!!!

thanks
Chad
_________________
my site: MySpace.com - Visual Elements - 27 - Male - THIBODAUX, Louisiana - www.myspace.com/visualelements


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

don't have an answer...just a suggestion...it would help to list your location...maybe that would help to a positive response


----------



## VSUALELEMENTS (Feb 28, 2008)

oops, sorry..... 

Thibodaux, LA


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

My Fiance knows the owner of Monkey in a Dryer from another, non-t-shirt forum that he belongs to. 

Sorry, I wish I could help you, but I have heard that DTG is more expensive than screenprinting, even at wholesale.

Have you looked in your local yellow pages? You may pay a little more per shirt, but it may even out when you consider postage. Maybe not...

Good luck!


----------



## VSUALELEMENTS (Feb 28, 2008)

Thx guys for the help, 
since the post I have checked out customink.com & they too seem more toward what I'm looking for but still no "wholesale" pricing. I guess if I want everything rolled into a neat little package that's easy for me I'll have to pay for it with the prices. 

Any more help/suggestions????


----------



## highstyleinc (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi Chad,

:welcome:


----------



## VSUALELEMENTS (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks, I've learned lots in a short amount of time here, still looking for that ONE site to take me to the promise land....


----------



## VSUALELEMENTS (Feb 28, 2008)

still looking for help... anybody... PLEASE!


----------



## Duds by Dudes (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey Visual,
I have a guy that I use for my shirts that is really good. Send me an email and I'll put you in contact with him.
J.T
[email protected]


----------



## VSUALELEMENTS (Feb 28, 2008)

I am surprised that I really haven't got much... Oh well


----------



## highstyleinc (Apr 4, 2007)

hi Chad,

Maybe you can post exactly what you are looking for so it's easier for people to help you. I have pm'd you and it looks like a few others may have tried so if none of us could help you and you are not getting the response you need maybe you can post in the classifieds section?


----------



## VSUALELEMENTS (Feb 28, 2008)

I was looking for a screenprinter, embroderer, & dtg wholesale dealer all in on company that dropships. Thanks everyone for your responses. You have really helped me out.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

VSUALELEMENTS said:


> I was looking for a screenprinter, embroderer, & dtg wholesale dealer all in on company that dropships. Thanks everyone for your responses. You have really helped me out.


Hi Chad, I think ALL screen printers/embroiderers, etc do wholesale.

I think it's just the terminology that you're using.

The pricing they give you is based on quantity. If you do 12 shirts, they are going to give you the wholesale pricing for 12 shirts. If you do 1000 shirts, they are going to give you the wholesale pricing for 1000 shirts.

All screen printing and embroidery pricing is based on the quantity you run per design.

So if you contact your local screen printer or monkeyinadryer or customink or mammoth prints or jakprints or fluiddsn.com, they will all give you wholesale pricing based on the quantities you need. And they will all ship the garments to whatever location you tell them.


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

Try Colorado Timberline


----------

